# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  استخدام در هاکوپیان

## hasan1896

بخش تکنولوژی اطلاعات، واحد صنعتی پوشاک هاکوپیان
از افراد زیر دعوت به همکاری می نماید:

افراد واجد شرایط می توانند رزومه کاری خود را  به آدرس پست الکترونیکی  Hr@hacoupian.net ارسال کرده و یا از طریق شماره ۸۸۸۲۰۲۶۴ – ۲۱ با ذکر کد شغل مورد نظر به دفتر مرکزی سازمان فکس نمایند.

نحوه ارسال مدارک:
متقاضیان لازم است رزومه کاری خود را در قالب فایل Word با مشخصه نام و نام خانوادگی متقاضی به آدرس
Hr@hacoupian.net ارسال نمایند. همچنین موضوع نامه ارسالی باید عبارت ۱-۲ برای بخش برنامه نویسی، ۲-۲ برای پشتیبانی کاربران و ۳-۲ برای سخت افزار باشد. در غیر اینصورت رزومه متقاضیان مورد بررسی قرار نخواهد گرفت.
۲-۱ برنامه نویس

.      برنامه نویس مجرب #C و ASP .NET
.      تسلط کامل به ۳٫۰ .Net Framework
.      آشنایی کامل با Win forms  و WPF
.      مسلط به SQL Server 2008
.      مسلط به برنامه نویسی شیء گرا و طراحی سیستم با UML
2-2 پشتیبان کاربری

بخش تکنولوژی اطلاعات واحد صنعتی پوشاک هاکویپان برای تکمیل کادر فنی خود از تعدادی پشتیبان کاربری(Help Desk) دعوت به همکاری می نماید.
متقاضیان باید شرایط زیر را احراز نمایند:
توانایی در طراحی وب سایت، پاسخ گویی تلفنی به مشکلات کاربران و توانایی در رفع مشکلات کاربری در محیط ویندوز و برنامه های کاربردی معمول، شناخت شبکه و ویندوز سرور ۲۰۰۳، توانایی در انجام کلیه تنظیمات کاربری بر روی Active Directory، توانایی در مستندسازی و شناخت کلی از سخت افزار سیستم های کامپیوتری.
۲-۳ تکنسین کامپیوتر

·        مسلط به سخت افزار

·        مسلط به عیب یابی و پشتیبانی سیستم ها

·        مسلط نصب ویندوز و نرم افزار و درایور بر روی PC و Notebook

.      آشنایی با انواع پرینتر ها جهت عیب یابی و سرویس

·        آشنایی به تجهیزات و مفاهیم شبکه و داکت و کابل کشی های آن

·        بصورت تمام وقت

·        دارای روابط عمومی خوب و موثر

www.hacoupian.net

----------


## Mohandes2009

واسه چه شهری می خواین تمام وقت؟ :متفکر:

----------

